# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Luxsound speakers

## Tony73

Luxsound.net.lightspeaker   
I don't know if these have been mentioned before as I am new to the forum, but has anyone used or had any experience with these speakers, and if they are worthy of the price?
Cheers, Tony.

----------


## Random Username

It'll probably depend on what your definition of good sound performance is.   
To some people, the standard earbuds from an iphone are the pinnacle of good sound; others want something that produces bass down to five hertz and causes the coffee table to vibrate slowly across the room. 
What do you listen to and what are your expectations?

----------


## Moondog55

Well to satisfy my own curiosity I googled the speaker and read a few reviews.
Interesting concept but a gimmick if "Sound" is what you are after and I wouldn't pay that much myself, also note that to reproduce music you would also need to invest in a pair or more of subwoofers that would be happy playing up to around 300Hz cleanly and that isn't exactly easy.
80mm full range speakers have come a long way in the last decade but still only good above 500Hz IMHAVHO

----------

